# PCGH-Ultimate-PC 10900K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i9-10900K [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 10900K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i9-10900K [Werbung]*

						Eine nahezu kompromisslose Leistung bietet der von der PCGH-Redaktion konfigurierte PCGH-Ultimate-PC 10900K-Edition mit neuem Intel-Prozessor und einer schnellen Geforce RTX 2080 Ti. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 10900K-Edition - MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio + Core i9-10900K [Werbung]*


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juni 2020)

Tolle CPU aber eine Uralte Grafikkarte drin. 

Wird wirklich Zeit das nVidia was neues bringt.


----------



## pseudonymx (26. Juni 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHHRRRG SO schöne Hardware und so ein Brutal HÄSSLICHES Case  Das ist ne schande


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juni 2020)

Ach das  Gehäuse ist nicht so hässlich, nur arg klein.

Bin der Big Tower Fan.


----------



## pseudonymx (26. Juni 2020)

ja ich auch vermutlich find ichs deswegen net so dolle.... bin aber auch n RGB bekloppter von daher is eh was falsch bei mir


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juni 2020)

Ok auch mein PC hat RGB, ohne bekommt man ja kaum vernünftige Hardware. Aber zum Glück kann man alles abschalten.


----------



## Siriuz (27. Juni 2020)

Ein hübscheres Case, ein paar Euronen runter, dann würden die sich glaub gut verkaufen. Aber das hier ist ja echt nur was für Puristen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Über 3 riesen und dann ist da immer noch eine HDD drin. Unfassbar.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Über 3 riesen und dann ist da immer noch eine HDD drin. Unfassbar.


Warum auch nicht? 
Trotz 4 SSDs (3 x M.2 nVME, 1x S-ATA) habe ich auch noch 2 Festplatten drin. So ganz ohne geht es einfach nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht?
> Trotz 4 SSDs (3 x M.2 nVME, 1x S-ATA) habe ich auch noch 2 Festplatten drin. So ganz ohne geht es einfach nicht.



Wer unbedingt Speicherplatz braucht, kann sich den ja nachrüsten aber HDDs haben in modernen Rechner nichts mehr verloren.


----------



## shaboo (30. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer unbedingt Speicherplatz braucht, kann sich den ja nachrüsten aber HDDs haben in modernen Rechner nichts mehr verloren.


Nur weil das Deine persönliche Meinung ist, muss der Rest der Welt das noch lange nicht genauso sehen. Ich glaube, die Leute können sehr gut für sich selber buerteilen, ob die Daten, mit denen sie eine solche HDD füllen würden, überhaupt davon profitieren würden, auf SSD zu liegen. Falls nicht, muss man dafür auch nicht unnötig Geld rausballern.


----------



## Christian1987 (2. Juli 2020)

Die 32 GB DDR4-3600 werden doch bestimmt wieder auf 3000 gestellt ? .


----------

